

Linus on memory ordering - throwaway000002
http://www.realworldtech.com/forum/?threadid=143222&curpostid=143460

======
throwaway000002
The whole thread (for the most part) is quite interesting. Here are two other
gems from Linus:

[http://www.realworldtech.com/forum/?threadid=143222&curposti...](http://www.realworldtech.com/forum/?threadid=143222&curpostid=143432)

[http://www.realworldtech.com/forum/?threadid=143222&curposti...](http://www.realworldtech.com/forum/?threadid=143222&curpostid=143451)

